# Presentation / Organisation of documents for visa application



## emmyeftekhari (Jan 27, 2014)

I have read from posts on this site that one should not present the documents submitted in a visa application in files or folders and not use file dividers etc because it might irritate the ECO!

I find it hard to believe that an application that is smart and organised into clearly labelled sections with an index system that navigates to each document is not more helpful for the ECO than just one big pile of paper (even if it is a logical order). 

Does anyone have any advice about how to present the pile of documents and label/index them in a way that makes it well organised and easy for the ECO to work with (and not miss anything)?

Some people have said you should tie the documents up with string. How does this make it better presented? Surely untying string is annoying for an ECO and I don't really understand how to tie paper with string anyway...

Any suggestions, greatly appreciated!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Resist the temptation to tab, label, index, file, folder and generally over organize. Take our advice and simply put all financial docs together, all accommodation together and all relationship together. Put copies in the identical order. If you feel the need you can put a sheet on top of each section and label it "financial", "accommodation", "relationship". Tie the originals together loosely with string or ribbon like you would a package or gift and the same for the copies. You can put small items like passports in a zip lock bag.

The caseworker or an underling is going to take everything apart and put it in an order that suits them so nothing you do is actually going to make it easier for them. What's annoying for them is to have to weed through indexes, tabs, files, folders and labels. They've seen this stuff a million times. They don't need things over explained.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Nyclon is right.
UKBA have their own way of organising the documents (which will also vary among visa centres) and will find it extremely annoying to have to dismantle someone else's filing system. All they want to do is to cut the ribbons or strings to have all your documents loose, and start putting them into their folders, envelopes or plastic wallets etc, so that they are neatly arranged in the order the ECO would want it.


----------



## emmyeftekhari (Jan 27, 2014)

OK, will take this advice - you know best! 

If one document consists of several pieces of paper, should you staple these pieces of paper together to avoid them getting separated and to make it clear that they are all part of the same document?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Good idea. Esp explanatory note to P60.


----------



## emmyeftekhari (Jan 27, 2014)

Ok, so is that the general rule for whenever you are submitting an explanatory note? Should you staple the explanatory note to the document it seeks to explain?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, so that it stays with the document it's explaining. Things like post-its can slip off.


----------



## JrmHarding (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi again emmyeftekhari,

We used a lot of paperclips in our application to keep relevant docs together. We didn't want to ruin any of them so we thought this better than staples, and easier to seprate. I did however, staple the explanatory letter to my P60 to be sure. We also annotated certain parts with post-its, just to be sure again and it didn't hurt. Make sure that you get everything copied in the same order as well!


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Just to confirm - are we sending both originals AND a copy of absolutely everything? plus keep a set of copies for ourselves?


----------



## JrmHarding (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes, you need to have two identical piles. One of originals, one of copies. In the same order and photocopied in color if possible. You can make a third copy for yourself if you wish.

UKBA need to keep your records on file, so will send your originals back to you in most cases and keep the copy documents. Its vital that you do this otherwise precious time can be wasted due to the ECO having to copy everything. Ideally, your package shouldn't weigh more than 3lbs maximum, but this isn't a stringent and providing you don't submit more than necessary it shouldn't come to any more than this.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Hertsfem said:


> Just to confirm - are we sending both originals AND a copy of absolutely everything? plus keep a set of copies for ourselves?


Yes.


----------



## gambit (Nov 30, 2013)

JrmHarding said:


> Yes, you need to have two identical piles. One of originals, one of copies. In the same order *and photocopied in color if possible.* You can make a third copy for yourself if you wish.
> 
> UKBA need to keep your records on file, so will send your originals back to you in most cases and keep the copy documents. Its vital that you do this otherwise precious time can be wasted due to the ECO having to copy everything. Ideally, your package shouldn't weigh more than 3lbs maximum, but this isn't a stringent and providing you don't submit more than necessary it shouldn't come to any more than this.


Is it essential all the documents be copied in colour? 
Or are there specific ones that should be?

Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

gambit said:


> Is it essential all the documents be copied in colour? Or are there specific ones that should be? Thanks


Black and white is fine..


----------

